# Love juice.



## Captain Beeflat (Dec 4, 2006)

Parents finally gave in to small son's demands for a TV in his bedroom. 
He came downstairs one evening asking for the meaning of lovejuice.
His father grimaced, sat him down and, with much embarrassment, explained about sexual stimulation and vaginal lubrication He was explaining semen discharge when he noticed a look of horror on his son's face.
What were you watching he asked.....Wimbledon replied the small boy.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

:lol:


----------

